# Mt Snow 4/17/08



## 2knees (Apr 17, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: 4/17/08*

*Resort or Ski Area: Mt Snow *

*Conditions: Corn and Slushies*

*Trip Report: *  This could be titled the "Powbmps goes huge" tr.  more on that later.  Met up with Greg, Reefer, DJSpooksman, Roark, Powhunter, MrMagic, Mondeo, Allskiing, Powbmps and his friend Mike.  Huge group at first.  Hit ego alley right off the bat and while its lacking in pitch, the fun factor is huge.  Ego alley, good for our egos!  Roark and DJ headed for the north face after that, i think, and we hit Ego for a few more runs.  Over to the north face after that and found a really nice Ripcord.  Small bumps up top and groomed out the rest of the way.  To our surprise, everything we saw on the north face was groomed so, it being a prime spring bump day, back to ego alley.  MrMagic suggested we try ledges, which was pretty burned out but alot of fun.  Rock and grass hopping required.  Some more ego alley/yardsale combos and then powbmps started eyeing the HUGE booter at the bottom of the hill.

powbmps hit it straight up first,  to get a feel for it.  Next time, in a freakin tuck from above yardsale and around the corner, under the rope and a full 360 iron cross.  HUGE air.  This guy is an absolutely incredible skier.  His bumpin was out of this world and the freakin airs he threw were jaw dropping.  Totally humble too.  Thanks for putting on that show dude, it was incredible.

All in all a classic spring bump day.  The crew we had going was awesome.  Those guys all have some serious talent.  Fun to ski with.  Thats probably it for me, i'll be limping around for another 2 weeks but i can hold out hope for the az mt snow closing day thing.  

We got alot of vid including 2 of powbmps airs.  Greg the nutjob was still kickin it hard at 3:30.  I was complete toast so i bailed.  Video should be pretty damn good.

_Edit, Greg:_

Here are the vids. I think it's worth waiting for the high-res download:

*Mount Snow - 4/17*

*YouTubage:*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 17, 2008)

Sweet day indeed...My face feels like I spent the day at the beach. Left around 4:30...ended the day sitting on the deck with Greg and Powerhunter throwing back a few.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah, my face is absolutely smoked.  It actually hurts a little.  Have fun at MRG and killington dave, you bastard.  :smile:


----------



## roark (Apr 17, 2008)

Great corn harvest!

after the group run down ego djspookman & I hit up upper ledge then headed over to tnf. Hit Jaws, followed by many laps of ripcord. Definitely a kinder, gentler ripcord than I am used to. Most of tnf was recently groomed, total hero snow. The plunge is pretty much done. 

A few pics:
Mr Magic on Yard Sale:






powbmps





powbmps buddy(sorry, I suck with names):





djspookman rips down plummet:





powbmps:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> yeah, my face is absolutely smoked.  It actually hurts a little.  Have fun at MRG and killington dave, you bastard.  :smile:



I will post some pics from MRG for you when I get back :razz:


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> powbmps hit it straight up first,  to get a feel for it.  Next time, in a freakin tuck from above yardsale and around the corner, under the rope and a full 360 iron cross.  HUGE air.  This guy is an absolutely incredible skier.  His bumpin was out of this world and the freakin airs he threw were jaw dropping.  Totally humble too.  Thanks for putting on that show dude, it was incredible.



I knew Chris was a great bumper after that day at Killington in January. You could just tell. But never in my life thought he could throw down two back to back heli-iron crosses like that. Totally sick jumps and like you said, humble dude. I got both 3X's on vid from two different angles. Definitely the hightlight of the day. Gonna finish dinner and take a shower. More later.

P.S. Pat - Jaws was sick. We all should have given that a spin...


----------



## powbmps (Apr 17, 2008)

Well thanks 2knees (and Greg) .  It's easy to be brave when the snow is so soft.  

Sorry to hear about the bum knee 2knees.  You didn't look like it was hurting.  That's what matters right :razz:?  

It was great meeting more AZers.  Had a lot of fun skiing with everybody.  Unfortunately you can add my face to the fried list as well.

Going to be hurting tomorrow, but it was well worth it!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I knew Chris was a great bumper after that day at Killington in January. You could just tell. But never in my life thought he could throw down two back to back heli-iron crosses like that. Totally sick jumps and like you said, humble dude. I got both 3X's on vid from two different angles. Definitely the hightlight of the day. Gonna finish dinner and take a shower. More later.
> 
> P.S. Pat - Jaws was sick. We all should have given that a spin...



That was insane!!!!  He looked like Mosely on the 2nd one....Great ripping with all of you!!!  Cant wait for the Vid!!


steve


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 17, 2008)

i think it was greg after the second run or so  that said it best: "epic"


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 17, 2008)

Drool. Looks like an awesome day guys.... classic spring.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 17, 2008)

So that was a bunch of AZers I saw from the lift ripping the bumps, hootin' and hollerin' taking pics and filming, I had no idea.  Wish I knew, though I'm not much of a bump skier.  The day was awesome my face is burned pretty good, it hurts a little too.


----------



## Greg (Apr 17, 2008)

I got started about 11 am with the rest of the crew. Did a few runs on Ego Alley and then hit Ripcord which was a first for me. Doesn't get much better than sweet corn. Great run and VERY steep. It deserved the hype it gets. Not long, but as steep as anything I've ever skied, pretty much.

Ego was fun. Low angle seeded bumps. Couldn't find a groove today though. Still had a blast ripping it up with everyone else. So cool to have such a large group of good skiers. Took a late lunch around 1:30 and got back out there. Many runs on Ego. Getting to it from Ledges was great. A little thin and burnt out, but still a cool little character run. Eventually made it over to Jaws on TNF which was awesome. First for me on that run too, I believe. Real nice. Another natural character run, but nicely pitched with sweet corn bumps. Finished with two back to back Ego runs. The last consisted of enjoying a snow chilled Bud Light that powhunter had stashed in the woods. Went to the final bell finishing at about 4:25.

What a day. Aside from a powder day, this is as good as it gets. Bluebird, sun, no wind and probably in the 60's. Good company made it perfect. I got some burnage going too despite SPF30 I slathered on this morning. Bright ass sun today.

The vid is cooking. I'll start uploading tonight, but probably won't post the links until the morning.



ERJ-145CA said:


> So that was a bunch of AZers I saw from the lift ripping the bumps, hootin' and hollerin' taking pics and filming, I had no idea.  Wish I knew, though I'm not much of a bump skier.  The day was awesome my face is burned pretty good, it hurts a little too.



You should have stopped and said hello!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 17, 2008)

If I knew, I would have.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> I got started about 11 am with the rest of the crew. Did a few runs on Ego Alley and then hit Ripcord which was a first for me. Doesn't get much better than sweet corn. Great run and VERY steep. It deserved the hype it gets. Not long, but as steep as anything I've ever skied, pretty much.
> 
> Ego was fun. Low angle seeded bumps. Couldn't find a groove today though. Still had a blast ripping it up with everyone else. So cool to have such a large group of good skiers. Took a late lunch around 1:30 and got back out there. Many runs on Ego. Getting to it from Ledges was great. A little thin and burnt out, but still a cool little character run. *Eventually made it over to Jaws on TNF which was awesome.* First for me on that run too, I believe. Real nice. Another natural character run, but nicely pitched with sweet corn bumps. Finished with two back to back Ego runs. The last consisted of enjoying a snow chilled Bud Light that powhunter had stashed in the woods. Went to the final bell finishing at about 4:25.
> 
> ...



This is what's really made this season at Mount Snow awesome.  Mother nature has been so cooperative that Jaws has been open basically non-stop for 4 months(practically unheard of).  It's such a fun trail that gets overlooked by so many folks just simply because of the fact that both of it's entrances are "hidden" for most of the folks that ski Mount Snow on any given day.  It's also going to end of as giving me what will undoubtedly end up as one of my top 2 or 3 runs of this season when I hit it back in what was techically Fall on Friday December 21st (before the actual winter solstice happened later aftrenoon  ) when I had Jaws essentially all to myself with about 6 to 8" of  blower quality fluff ontop of super sweet powder bumps (basically all the Mount Snow regulars were lapping Ripcord that day as it was the 1st day it opened for the season and was covered in super soft big whales of great manmade).

I just hope that when the West lake project is done and Mount Snow goes to 100% snowmaking that they do little more than run some air and water pipes up the skier's/rider's left trees line and place some tower guns there.  I just hope that they *DON'T* do any regrading of the bottom 1/3rd or so of Jaws where its multi falline shows up!


----------



## vcunning (Apr 18, 2008)

My 8-year old and I were at the top of Ego Alley.  It was a great day.  No crowds at all.  Then, out of the blue, a group of 15 or so guys show up.  I said "Son, let these fellers go first".  I did ask the last one, you must be an AZ'er and he confirmed.  Looks like you guys had a blast!   I took a few photos for you.  I'll post them when I get home on Sunday and catch-up with my USB cable.


Mike (the guy wearing shorts at the base lodge), I was the guy that introduced myself.!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2008)

You all suck!


----------



## Greg (Apr 18, 2008)

*Video*

Here are the vids. I think it's worth waiting for the high-res download:

*Mount Snow - 4/17*

*YouTubage:*


----------



## severine (Apr 18, 2008)

NICE!  Wouldn't have been able to keep up, but I'm definitely jealous.  You guys _all_ rip!  (And 2knees, you certainly don't look like a guy having problems with his knees right now!)


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, that's a great video. Hmmmm spring bumps. Jaws looks tastey for April.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome job on the video Greg, looks like you guys had a really nice day!


----------



## jack97 (Apr 18, 2008)

powbmps.... your air is sick!!!  

Damn, the lines on ego alley look sweet.


----------



## 180 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like you guys had an awesome day.  Glad my advice of Ledges, Ego, Yardsale and Jaws worked out.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 18, 2008)

Crap.  I feel like i blew it by missing out on jaws.  love that run.


----------



## reefer (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for a great day everyone! Great meeting a lot of you for the first time! Doesn't get much better than that! Here's a few pics.
Lineup, entering ripcord, ricord attack, jaws, yard sale


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2008)

Way jealous over here of the day you guys all had

How deep was the snowpack on Ego Alley?  Do you think it will make it to the 27th?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 18, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Way jealous over here of the day you guys all had
> 
> How deep was the snowpack on Ego Alley?  Do you think it will make it to the 27th?



it looked pretty good.  i can only remember one burnt trough yesterday.  and that showed up late. However, a few more days of 70+ degrees and sunshine can take a real toll.  Yardsale was getting real burned out, i think that may be done in a day or two.  TNF looked like it still had amazing coverage.  Ledges will be done today i bet.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 18, 2008)

those airs are just as sick on video as they were in person.  holy crap man, you kill it.


----------



## djspookman (Apr 18, 2008)

it was nice meeting and skiing with ya'll yesterday!  I had a blast, but I wasn't feeling really social yesterday due to my cold, so roark and I went off on our own.  Had a great day ripping it, ducking lots of ropes and generally having a kicking time away from the office for the day!!  I have a great burn on the top of my head too.. argh.. but all is well!

Dave


----------



## powbmps (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video Greg.

I think I could use a little more stomach coverage :razz:.  Yikes.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 18, 2008)

severine said:


> NICE!  Wouldn't have been able to keep up, but I'm definitely jealous.  You guys _all_ rip!  (And 2knees, you certainly don't look like a guy having problems with his knees right now!)




thanks carrie.

the aftermath however.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats it I'm commin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sunday, Monday!!!!!


----------



## powbmps (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, that is nasty!  Just goes to show what hard livin' will do to you :-o.

Is that left knee swolen from yesterday?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 18, 2008)

should i enter a sexiest leg contest?  :smile:

yeah, most of its from yesterday and its all worth it.


----------



## downhill04 (Apr 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> should i enter a sexiest leg contest?  :smile:
> 
> yeah, most of its from yesterday and its all worth it.



Great vid guys. I’m so jealous that I wasn’t there.

Pat that is exactly how my knee looked at the beginning of the season. I had a tear in my meniscus. Had it scoped and was back on skis 3 weeks later. You might want to get that looked at, or at least drained.


----------



## severine (Apr 18, 2008)

2knees said:


> should i enter a sexiest leg contest?  :smile:
> 
> yeah, most of its from yesterday and its all worth it.


Woohoo!  You'd get my vote! 

Take it easy.  You guys got in skiing during the last 6 months!  Better to get out now than to make it so you can't ski next season, KWIM?


----------



## mondeo (Apr 18, 2008)

It was great skiing with everybody, again, awesome day. During the afternoon I was actually able to find a narrow wisp of cloud in the sky. I don't know how you guys can handle ripping it in ski pants on a day like yesterday; I was fairly warm in shorts.

And now for the video analysis...gotta pick something to work on tomorrow.


----------



## Mikey1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like you guys all had an awesome day rippin it up at Mt. Snow! Wish I could have been there! I hope you all had couple of cold ones on the deck after all your hard work! Great video once again.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2008)

That left knee looks pretty gruesome, Pat. Is is feeling better today?


----------

